# i need help, cant find engine



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

my email


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

i hav a 1984 nissan 200sx with aca20de that i want to swap.
where can i find either the 1984 gazelle engine or the 1984 ca18det engines


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

uhhhh... its in the engine bay. 
seriously tho, youre not gonna get any help that way. this is a forum, people are not going to directly respond to your email address.... and besides, you havent told anyone what the problem is...


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

some one please help


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

calm down, man... youve waited a total of 1 minute between posts... this isnt Instant Messenger... people will have to read then respond...


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

what do you mean isaid what the problem is, i want to swap to one of these engines. the ca20de thet i have keeps snapping cams


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

sorry. but im in a hurry to find as much info as i can. my car has been down for about 6 months and i really want to drive it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well posting every 3 mintues isn't gonna help. take a chill pill and be patient

isn't a 200sx fwd?? a rwd ca18det from a 180sx or a silvia isn't gonna work.


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

my car is rwd


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, the old school 200s are rwd.... just search the forums man, every possible swap question has been asked a BAZILLION times... and im not even exaggerating. 
I posted the same time as you, thats why I didnt know what you asked.... and yes, you must be patient....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dude.... if you want Heres a link to some distributer
CA18DET 

If those aren't what you want then NICO is to go ( they got some group buys going on)
NICO CA Forum


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

84 200sx's are s12s Right?


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *84 200sx's are s12s Right? *


yeah.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *84 200sx's are s12s Right? *


 :balls: i knew that  (that s12's are rwd..)


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

try freshoptions.com, good prices, and alot of mod motors, cheap :cheers:


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

Candyflipme said:


> try freshoptions.com, good prices, and alot of mod motors, cheap :cheers:


 :

i tried freshoptions.com and it gave me a domain lander page :cheers:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

oh poopy, i misprinted, sorry, flashoptions.com!!!! :dumbass:


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

i tried freshoptions.com, all igot was a domain page :cheers:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

Flashoptions.com


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

:thumbup: thanks, thats the one. :cheers:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno if you guys know this, but flashoptions has an awful reputation regarding their clips and abilities to send them out. Go through Venus Auto . They may be a bit hard to reach, but their prices and clip quality are pretty damn good

A couple of threads from NICO to back me up:

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40867&highlight=flashoptions

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15389&highlight=flashoptions


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

well does that just suck ballsack, i hope i do not have the same issues, since i have just paid a down payment till i get my loan, damn it, i better not get screwed!!! :balls: if you look on their site and check out the rb25det mod motor, that is the one i made a down payment on


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hope u don't get screwed either =/


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

wow i shoulda started looking up forums earlier. i just found out how shitty flashoptions is, i was looking forward to my motor, since mine had a burnt valve and no second gear, damn, i hope it lasts... :loser:


----------

